# Best Francophones Skylines (French-Speaking world)



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

EN : As the title of the topic indicates, post here photos of the French-speaking cities that you think have the best skylines and your ranking if you wish!

FR : Comme le titre du sujet l'indique, postez ici les photos des villes francophones qui, selon vous, ont les plus skylines et votre classement si vous le souhaitez !


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

*Montréal, Québec :























*
@asstheticstoner


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

*Paris, Duo :*
by @ZeusUpsistos


----------



## Antlix (Oct 24, 2017)

Juste pour situer le monde Francophone : 








Et petit récapitulatif de ce que l'on a pu recenser dans le thread Skyline et Gratte ciel Francophone :








Skylines et Gratte-ciels du Monde Francophone (hors...


Salut à tous ! J'avais vu sur des forums extérieurs les meilleurs skylines du monde anglo-saxon et je me suis demandé a quoi ressemblerait une liste des skylines dans le monde Francophone, et on va pas se mentir on est pas sur la meme marche. Ce thread aura donc pour objectif de comparer et de...




www.skyscrapercity.com





En Amérique :

Québec Canada 









Gatineau Canada









Montréal 









Louisiane US (Membre de la Francophonie même si le Français reste anecdotique) 
Baton Rouge 








Shreeve Port 








La Nouvelle-Orléans 








Martinique FRA Fort-de-France


----------



## Antlix (Oct 24, 2017)

Afrique
Algérie Oran








Algiers
















Maroc 
Casablanca
















Rabat








Tunisie 
Tunis








Cote d'Ivoire
Abidjan 








Congo
Brazaville
















(Océan Indien)
Port Louis Maurice 








Madagascar
Antananarivo


----------



## Antlix (Oct 24, 2017)

Asie et Océanie
Liban
Beyrouth
















Nouvelle Calédonie
Nouméa


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

*Monaco :*
renders
*







*








@arcora_


----------



## Antlix (Oct 24, 2017)

Europe
France
Nancy








Lyon








Marseille 








Paris








Lille








Bordeaux








La Défense









Belgique
Liège









Bruxelles


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Hanoi...Vietnam is the largest Francophone nation in Asia but the number is greatly dwindling.


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

*Luxembourg (City) :*
















JacLine Hein


Explore JacLine Hein’s 453 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com




















Florent Glod


Explore Florent Glod's 475,618 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

Outisde Paris' La Defense, meh... France is a great country to see historical buildings, but for skylines outside La Defense it's pretty bland.


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

*Lyon, France :








@Serialnumber
























@Brisavoinée *


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

*Abidjan, Côte d'Ivoire :















City view of Abidjan by Jean Luc HABIMANA, sur Flickr*


----------



## Antlix (Oct 24, 2017)

manuelmonge said:


> Outisde Paris' La Defense, meh... France is a great country to see historical buildings, but for skylines outside La Defense it's pretty bland.


Yes outside LaDefense, its difficult to find great skylines, but theese tiny skylines are still interesting


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

manuelmonge said:


> Outisde Paris' La Defense, meh... France is a great country to see historical buildings, but for skylines outside La Defense it's pretty bland.


This is why a thread on the French-speaking world offers many more possibilities


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

New Défense said:


> This is why a thread on the French-speaking world offers many more possibilities


indeed! didnt saw those Abidjan pics, very surprised to see that city.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Antlix said:


> La Nouvelle-Orléans


That's the most flattering shot of New Orleans I've seen in a long time.


----------



## madmax1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

manuelmonge said:


> Outisde Paris' La Defense, meh... France is a great country to see historical buildings, but for skylines outside La Defense it's pretty bland.


Not more than other european countries unless you find countries with second and third cities after the first skyline with more than Lyon and Marseille.
Except maybe Spain with Madrid/Benidorm and maybe Netherlands with Haag/Rotterdam but the distance is the the Paris region, so not comparable.


----------



## Antlix (Oct 24, 2017)

I think its really hard to call Vietnam a francophone country, french is clearly disappearing , China is investing a lot in Vietnam. French become the third language after English and Chinese, even if a part of Vietnamese words are extract of French. In South West Asia, the most dynamic country is more Cambodia. 15% of Cambodia are able to speak it and this langage is still the first learnt

*Phnom Penh*

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

*Monaco :*
























@JJlemans37 @GvtMonaco


----------



## Cujas (Nov 17, 2012)

My ranking

*1) Paris / La Defense*









@dr/ LE NOUVEL OBSERVATEUR 

*2) Montreal *









© iStockphoto.com/buzbuzzer

*3) Beyrouth*









@dbimages / Alamy Banque D'Images 
*
4) Abidjan*










*5) Lyon








*


----------



## Antlix (Oct 24, 2017)

Brussel should be fourth


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

*Kinshasa, DR Congo :*
Tour de l'Échangeur - 210m
*







*


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

*Paris - La Défense :







*
@Defense_92


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

*Montréal, Québec :*








@thejamked


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Montreal*





































Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 860 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 860- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Marseille, France


----------

